# Poptarts?



## LittleKid (Nov 14, 2004)

2 pastries

Calories : 420
Fat calories : 120
Cholestorol : 0mg
Carbs : 69g
fiber : 2g
Sugars : 32g
Protein : 5g


----------



## shutupntra1n (Nov 14, 2004)

Are you asking or telling? Because this reading of a nutrition label is worse than the King Size Snickers bar label I read lastnight for the heck of it


----------



## bulletproof1 (Nov 14, 2004)

ummmmm thx for the caloric breakdown. i was just sitting here wondering how many cals were in a fat tart.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Nov 14, 2004)

bulletproof1 said:
			
		

> ummmmm thx for the caloric breakdown. i was just sitting here wondering how many cals were in a fat tart.


   Looks like he has discovered another "Wonder of the World"


----------



## JLB001 (Nov 14, 2004)

Can I eat the whole box?


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 14, 2004)

LittleKid said:
			
		

> 2 pastries
> 
> Calories : 420
> Fat calories : 120
> ...


I haven't had a poptart in years.


----------



## DFINEST (Nov 14, 2004)

One of my favorite cheat snacks (only the frosted fruit filled kind)
YUMMY for my tummy


----------



## BerryBlis (Nov 14, 2004)

Hey,

pop tarts are too dry, if you want a pastry thing, have a kellogs toaster stuedel...much better....lol
BerryBlis


----------



## stu_20_uk (Nov 14, 2004)

LittleKid said:
			
		

> 2 pastries
> 
> Calories : 420
> Fat calories : 120
> ...


 Is that supposed to be good or bad?


----------



## LittleKid (Nov 14, 2004)

Exactly, I wasn't sure if they are good or bad.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 14, 2004)

I like pop tarts....eat them


----------



## stu_20_uk (Nov 14, 2004)

good or bad for what exactly? depends what your goals are if your tryin to gain mass they look great. Not so great for lean mass tho


----------



## MtnBikerChk (Nov 14, 2004)

they don't call them "junk food of champions" for nothing!!


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 14, 2004)

not enough sugar.  eat four of them.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 14, 2004)

make sure you toast them



> good or bad for what exactly?



they are one of my main foods when I diet down.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Nov 14, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Can I eat the whole box?


 I was patiently waiting for you to chime in with the post competion spirit


----------



## stu_20_uk (Nov 14, 2004)

pre or post workout?  i can eat stuff that sweet in the morning


----------



## shutupntra1n (Nov 14, 2004)

I personally would avoid them if you are trying to maintain or cut... Sounds more like something for a cheat meal IMO. Even then, there are a lot more quality meals as well for a cheat meal that taste better (ie, italian, chinese, ice cream) But if you are that fond of them then stick to it as a cheat. You haven't stated your goals so nobody is taking you seriously. They are packed with simple sugars/empty calories and are just plain old non nutritional. If you are asking if it is a wise choice for a post workout replenishment, NO. At least I wouldn't think so. I would stick to a good piece of fruit and clean protein post work out.


----------



## Jodi (Nov 14, 2004)

No, they are not healthy and if that is your concern, don't eat them!


----------



## P-funk (Nov 14, 2004)

give me a break people

I diet and eat them in the AM with eggwhites.   Sure beats oatmeal.  GOD!!


----------



## JLB001 (Nov 14, 2004)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> I was patiently waiting for you to chime in with the post competion spirit


Hey..they have to go in the toaster and you have to get the edges really brown!  Then dip in milk.  They aren't dry that way!   But you do have to let them cool down or the strawberry filling will burn your lips.


----------



## Jodi (Nov 14, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> give me a break people
> 
> I diet and eat them in the AM with eggwhites.   Sure beats oatmeal.  GOD!!


LIAR!


----------



## Dale Mabry (Nov 15, 2004)

I like them oh so much.


----------



## DOMS (Nov 15, 2004)

I think you're all missing his_ real message_: how to keep your house warm!


----------



## shutupntra1n (Nov 15, 2004)

cfs3 said:
			
		

> I think you're all missing his_ real message_: how to keep your house warm!




Geeeez people, if you are going to do fat tarts do them right. Get the smores ones. They are good even cold.


----------



## Jodi (Nov 15, 2004)

I disagree....Brown Sugar and Cinnamon are the best!


----------



## DOMS (Nov 15, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> I disagree....Brown Sugar and Cinnamon are the best!


 I second that!  

 Wait, I....uuuuhhhh...don't stoop to eating poptarts...


----------



## ReelBigFish (Nov 15, 2004)

Me three, Cinnamon and Brown Sugar all the way!


----------



## bulletproof1 (Nov 15, 2004)

as long as its frosted i dont care what flavor it is.


----------



## Vieope (Nov 15, 2004)

_Pop tarts, is that the urban legend that you mix with Pepsi and die? _


----------



## aztecwolf (Nov 15, 2004)

Are poptarts healthy?  Put it this way, anyone remember the Simpsons episode where Homer is trying to get all fat so he can work from home?  The doctor told him to make sandwiches with poptarts in place of bread

Hmm a peanut butter and jelly sandwich encased with two slightly toasted poptarts.  Ohhhh

And vieope, i believe those are the rock candy


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 15, 2004)

I remember the Smores being to die for when toasted.  Eh, I wouldn't touch them now.


----------



## Lex_Talionis (Nov 15, 2004)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _Pop tarts, is that the urban legend that you mix with Pepsi and die? _



I think you mean Pop Rocks.


----------



## nikegurl (Nov 15, 2004)

http://www.pmichaud.com/toast/

this is the best possible use for pop tarts.  (make your own pop tart blow torches)


----------



## DOMS (Nov 15, 2004)

Lex_Talionis said:
			
		

> I think you mean Pop Rocks.




It is an urban legend.   Read here.


----------



## ReelBigFish (Nov 15, 2004)

lol no thats Pop Rocks


----------



## Woody_London (Nov 16, 2004)

Don't you have low fat pop tarts in the states?  Kelloggs in the UK has umpteen pop tart flavours but no low fat ones.  Boo!


----------



## Jodi (Nov 16, 2004)

Yeah but they are still wicked bad for you.  It's all refined carbs.


----------

